# Tivo and Charter cable



## mcgraw (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm switching back to cable and am wondering about my Tivo connections. I have 2 stand-alone Tivos now. For Directv, I had to use those goofy sensors on top of my receivers to change the channel. Will I have to use the same setup for cable? Or is there a different way?

1 Tivo will be hooked up to a digital receiver. The other will be attached directly to the coaxil cable. No cable box. Will Tivo work being connected directly to cable without a box?

I'm trying to figure this out before the switch is made later this week. Thanks.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

The TiVo that is connected to the cable box will indeed use the IR blasters to control the channel changing, unless you are lucky enough to have a serial port on the cable box, and have it enabled. The other TiVo will work fine without the box (as a matter of fact, channel changing will be quicker and more reliable). 

In both cases, you just have to tell TiVo what setup you're using during Guided Setup, and it'll work OK.

Good luck.


----------



## mcgraw (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks, I was hoping to do away with the IR blasters. They miss fire too often. If I do get a cable box with a serial port, does Tivo sell that connection?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

mcgraw said:


> Thanks, I was hoping to do away with the IR blasters. They miss fire too often. If I do get a cable box with a serial port, does Tivo sell that connection?


My Charter Box (Motorola DCT-2000) has an enabled serial connection and it works just fine. My TiVo (Toshiba SD-H400) came with the required cable.
Roy


----------



## AppState (Jan 9, 2003)

I have 2 SA TiVos connected to 2 dct-2000 cable boxes from Charter. Serial is enabled works great. (upstate SC)


----------



## mcgraw (Apr 16, 2002)

My Tivos are 2 years old, or so. I don't remember, did they come with a serial connector? Or is that something I need to get?


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I have an S2 that is about 2.5 years old, and it did come with a serial connector. I also have one that is a little over a year old, and it did too.


----------



## mcgraw (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks, guys. I'll have to search around and see if i can find them.


----------



## Booka (Aug 26, 2003)

I have 2-TiVos attahed to Charter digital boxes (DCT-2000) via the serial connection and everything works great. The third TiVo is connected directly to the cable and works fine as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Same here. Charter digital cable connected via serial cable. (as well as 5 other TiVos connected directly to the cable)

mcgraw the cable has a standard serial connector on one side and something that looks like a headphone jack on the other. If you can't find it you can buy one from the TiVo Store on their website.

Dan


----------



## utopls2 (Mar 19, 2006)

What geographic area are you in with the serial enabled dct2000s from charter?


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

Mine worked great too when I had that receiver. When I switched to HD I now have to use the blasters.


----------



## brianu16 (Dec 8, 2005)

In order to receive all charters channels do you need a cable box? We just ordered new channels and I am trying to figure out if I can use my tivo for something since I'm stuck with it till dec. Im on charter and have channels all the way up and over 500


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

brianu16 said:


> In order to receive all charters channels do you need a cable box? We just ordered new channels and I am trying to figure out if I can use my tivo for something since I'm stuck with it till dec. Im on charter and have channels all the way up and over 500


You can use your TiVo with your digital cable box and record any channel you want. If you have the Charter DVR, and want to also use your TiVo, you can check your analog lineup just by plugging the coax cable into your cable-ready TV (or TiVo) and running through the channels. Usually much of the 1-99 range will be available, but it depends on where you are. You can then use your TiVo to record these channels by splitting the cable before the cable box and running one branch directly into the TiVo. Rerun guided setup so it can straighten out your channel lineup.


----------



## brianu16 (Dec 8, 2005)

I was meaning using it in another part of the house. I'm guessing there isnt any way I can get the higher channels without a cable box?


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

brianu16 said:


> I was meaning using it in another part of the house. I'm guessing there isnt any way I can get the higher channels without a cable box?


No. Digital channels require a cable box or a cablecard-ready device (such as some TVs and the upcoming Series 3 TiVo). Without the cable box or cablecard, you are stuck with analog channels.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need the cable box to get any channel above 99.

The TiVo should come with a serial cable with a DE9 male. on the other end, 1/8" male on the TiVo end.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

The serial cables were also available on eBay.


----------

